# BEST DDR3/775 Motherboard ....>specially the Foxconn BlackOps, any Quick feedback?



## SystemViper (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, I have been looking for a 2nd 775 motherboard for overclocking, I have a GREAT Gig UD3P 
NOW I see that the *Foxconn BlackOps X48 LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail* is selling for $119.99,  
WOW, i thought that was a good price. It was also listed as the "Anandtech Editor choice & Top 5 3DMark ensuring OC Exp"
I am looking for a good OC'ing DDR3 motherboard, the boards I was thinking about are listed below, 
the gig and the asus, but then i saw the foxconn. It made me think a new dr3 /775 board for only 120.00, not a bad deal, plus it's the blackopps,
i had one early and paid a fortune for it, but sold it before i could use it,  But now i can get it at a good price. For the 
$100 to $200 range what is the best DDR3 motherboard for overclocking....


PS> Someone can build a stocking 775 setup for cheap, i am amazed, but alas i am deep into i7's so only for the bench..


It;s for this chip (E8600) CPUz and a X3370 and my ...








thanks for your opinions... 


*Here are the 3 that i figure are the cream of the crop.*



> *GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-EXTREME *
> 189.99 Retail
> none - openbox
> 
> ...






OR''



> *RAMPAGE EXTREME  Intel X48 *
> 234.99 retail
> 157.99 openbox
> 
> ...







> *Foxconn BlackOps X48 .*
> 199.99 - Retail
> 
> *Anandtech Editor choice & Top 5 3DMark ensuring OC Exp*
> ...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

also see which one will let you run in the cold as some will just burn out 
i have read a few articles that got me thinking twice on putting my msi gd70 on dice 

i will probably upgrade to the asus 

This is the list in best to last 
Rampage 
Extreme 
blackops


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> also see which one will let you run in the cold as some will just burn out
> i have read a few articles that got me thinking twice on putting my msi gd70 on dice
> 
> i will probably upgrade to the asus
> ...



yea i always wonder about that, sorry to hear you won't be frosting that MSI


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

this is the upcoming victim 
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

rampages die really easilly for some reason.

p45's have amazing FSB capability but suck in multi gpu situations.

x48 is very good but its hard to find great one these days.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> this is the upcoming victim
> ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363



r u running a AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition  for thzt


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

yup

too scared to run my i7 yet


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2009)

foxconn over the REX as it dies way to fast


----------

